# The "Donald" has announced he is running for President.



## carverman

The "Donald" (Donald Trump) not our CMF forum friend has just announced he is stepping in to run for President and save America
from the financial collapse ahead.

in his announcement to run today, he mentioned some interesting facts:

1. America is closer to 19% unemployment and not the gooblygook that the gov't is saying.
All the good jobs have gone to China and Mexico
2. America is being invaded by undesirables from Mexico and terrorists from the ME These are not good people and this has to stop. 
3. The current GDP is ZERO..NADDA
4. China is purposely devaluing their currency so that Americans can't compete.
5. Obamacare will derail the American healthcare system

God Save America and Donald Trump...what America needs now is a real businessman running the country!


----------



## showmethemoney45

carverman said:


> The "Donald" (Donald Trump) not our CMF forum friend has just announced he is stepping in to run for President and save America
> from the financial collapse ahead.
> 
> in his announcement to run today, he mentioned some interesting facts:
> 
> 1. America is closer to 19% unemployment and not the gooblygook that the gov't is saying.
> All the good jobs have gone to China and Mexico
> 2. America is being invaded by undesirables from Mexico and terrorists from the ME These are not good people and this has to stop.
> 3. The current GDP is ZERO..NADDA
> 4. China is purposely devaluing their currency so that Americans can't compete.
> 5. Obamacare will derail the American healthcare system
> 
> God Save America and Donald Trump...what America needs now is a real businessman running the country!


Yes God Save America- this guy is mostly interested in increasing his own net worth and public image...even billionairs can be insecure.

And cut your dam hair...


----------



## carverman

showmethemoney45 said:


> Yes God Save America- this guy is mostly interested in increasing his own net worth and public image...even billionairs can be insecure.
> 
> And cut your dam hair...


He can't it's a comb over and his bald spot would be showing...



> “*Sadly, the American dream is dead,*” Trump said. “But if I get elected president, I will bring it back bigger and better and stronger than ever before, and we will make America great again.”





> After forming a presidential exploratory committee in March, Trump has also hired political operatives on the ground in Iowa, New Hampshire and South Carolina. He has also been a frequent visitor to the early voting states in recent months, and is currently doing just well enough in early public opinion polls to earn a place on stage at the first event in August.





> "Selfishly, the networks would put me on because I get great ratings," Trump recently told The Associated Press.
> Trump is required to release a personal financial disclosure that would reveal intimate details about his personal finances. The disclosure will include his net worth, sources of income, liabilities and assets, as well as the same information for his wife and dependent children. Trump said Tuesday he is ready to do so*, pegging his net worth at roughly $9 billion.*


Only9 billion? 
But this time "the Donald" appears to be serious..he's taken on the role of "Captain America"...saving his great country from ruin by the likes of
- Hilliary Clinton
- Jeb Bush (brother of the famous George "Dubya" Bush, who invaded Iraq and upset the balance of power in the ME by dislodging Saddam.
- Ted Cruz..wasn't he born in Canada but he says he wasn't?

and a slew of others..too numerous to mention and most will drop out because of dirt dug up on them
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/us/elections/2016-presidential-candidates.html?_r=0

Trump went on to say that was a BIG MISTAKE . Besides 3 Trillion spent on the "Iraqi Freedom" operation and over 4,000 dead and thousands injured,
ISIL now has the upper hand. He mentioned that 2,300 of the heavy duty HumVees were abandoned by the Iraq forces after they ran and hide from the first
bullet...now ISIL has them...and oh yes..they have the Iraqi oil..something that the US should have seized, but they didn't.

And of course, their arch Enemy Iran is now in control.

Now, he didn't go as far as to say, what he would do to fix it if elected President, but it would seem to me that he would go around and tell a lot of political
deadwood from O'bama's regime...'YOU'RE FIRED!..and YOU'RE FIRED TOO..and you and you....

American needs you..Donald Trump..just don't drop the nukes on ISIL..because they haven't been used in 70 years...


----------



## gibor365

carverman said:


> Only9 billion?
> ..


Maybe Brooklyn Nets owner Mikhail Prokhorov should apply for this "job", he has 9.9 bil and would be tallest leader with 6'8" height


----------



## Beaver101

carverman said:


> He can't it's a comb over and his bald spot would be showing...
> ...*'YOU'RE FIRED*!..and *YOU'RE FIRED TOO*.....
> 
> ...


 .., as if the Duck can't quack enough about himself .... just picturing him as president of the USA gives me laughs.


----------



## gibor365

fyi


> In addition to joining a crowded Republican field, Trump faces another daunting prospect: Americans just don’t seem to like him very much. A recent Washington Post/ABC poll shows that only sixteen percent of US voters regard him favorably, while seventy-one percent do not, giving him a favorability rating of negative 55. By comparison, Hillary Clinton’s rating is a negative 4.


----------



## Just a Guy

Didn't he run before and then pull out of the race?


----------



## carverman

Just a Guy said:


> Didn't he run before and then pull out of the race?


Yes he did, but he claimed it was due to conflicts with his "Celebrity Apprentice" series..that he gets megabucks for starring as "the boss".
Don't really know if that was true or not, maybe he decided to pull out for other reasons.
This time, he says there will be no conflict with his schedule, such as his TV show.

of course with "the Donald"..one never really knows what is truth and what is "showmanship rhetoric".

Quoted:


> "I will be the greatest jobs president that God ever created," he said. "I'll bring back our jobs and I'll bring back our money."





> In his notorious bombastic style, he mixed boasts about his wealth with promises to effortlessly defeat the Islamic State group and negotiate trade deals with China.
> 
> "Our enemies are getting stronger and stronger by the day and we as a country are getting weaker," the billionaire said.





> *"Hey, I'm not saying they're stupid. I like China. *I just sold an apartment for $15 million to somebody from China. *No, I love them, but their leaders are much smarter than our leaders*," he explained. "It's like, take the New England Patriots and Tom Brady and have them play your high school football team. That's the difference between China's leaders and our leaders. *They are ripping us*."


 *On Mexico, Trump did not pull any punches,* accusing America's southern neighbour of dispatching criminals into the U.S.



> "They're sending people that have lots of problems and they're bringing their problems," he said. "They're bringing drugs, they're bringing crime, they're rapists, and* some I assume are good people,* but I speak to border guards and they tell us what we are getting."
> 
> Trump also took a shot at Saudi Arabia, urging it to be more supportive of U.S. military and diplomatic support. "Saudi Arabia without us is gone," he warned.


He also mentioned today that if he is elected President, he will build a big wall along the Mexican-US border and make Mexico pay for it.


So the truth may be stranger than fiction, and while there is a slim chance that "the Donald" will survive the primaries in 2016, he's set up
regional people in the primary states to plug him as much as they can.

*Can you just imagine if he got in by some fluke?*


*Fly on the wall, January 2017....*
LADIES AND GENTLEMEN..I give to you the 44th PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES..DONALD TRUMP!

TRUMP: Thank you Mr. Master of Ceremonies. <chuckle> By the way, YOU're fired! Relax... it was just a joke...I use that line a lot.
But seriously, we are going to clean up this country and kick out the undesirables. I will be creating jobs and I don't
want any slackers..the police will be empowered to shoot if lethal force is required.
ENTOURAGE BYSTANDER: Psst..Mr. Trump...that is already happening and it causes a lot of trouble with our black population.
TRUMP: No problem, I will hire them to work for me as my personal representatives..... and then... FIRE THEM!
TRUMP: So my Fellow Americans, I have been granted my mission by GOD to be the GREATEST president that these United States
have ever seen.... or will see again!
PRESS: Better than Washington?
TRUMP: Absolutely! And I won't be chopping down any cherry trees there either.... I'LL FIRE ANYONE WHO TRIES!
PRESS; Better than LIncoln?
TRUMP; Absolutely, and I won't be involved in no civil war either! I'll fire any civil war re-enactors that try!

PRESS: Mr. President, how do you propose to create all these jobs, put America to work and become prosperous again?
TRUMPH: I will legislate new laws to make it illegal to have US companies set up manufacturing in China...then Fire the Chinese workers, and we will take back what we gave to them.
PRESS: I see. When will you begin?
TRUMP: After winning my third term in office.


----------



## carverman

Beaver101 said:


> .., as if the Duck can't quack enough about himself .... just picturing him as president of the USA gives me laughs.


Read my fly-on-wall parody.


----------



## Beaver101

carverman said:


> Read my *fly-on-wall parody*.


 ... :encouragement: ... :highly_amused: ... :tears_of_joy: ... I'm laughing so hard I can't talk.


----------



## sags

Someone should tell Trump that Hillary Clinton already won the election.

All there is left to do is wait until the grand coronation.


----------



## Cal

It will make for good ratings for CNN with their election coverage...


----------



## dogcom

Why does it matter who runs either party your just going to get more of the same banker and corporate run government. Donald will have to go to the same mountain top as Hillary, Bush and Obama to carry out the elite agenda.


----------



## none

That's cynical and not wholly supported by the evidence. For example, US health care.


----------



## gibor365

dogcom said:


> Why does it matter who runs either party your just going to get more of the same banker and corporate run government. Donald will have to go to the same mountain top as Hillary, Bush and Obama to carry out the elite agenda.


 True! The Presidents don't make any really important decisions...


----------



## none

Hey Gibor: I have a joke for you


What's the difference between your mom and a washing machine?

Last time I dropped a load into a washing machine it didn't follow me around for a week.

http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## carverman

none said:


> Hey Gibor: I have a joke for you
> 
> 
> What's the difference between your * disgusting reference deleted* and a washing machine?
> 
> Last time I dropped a load into a washing machine it didn't follow me around for a week.


 ^^^ very crude effort from the resident CMF troll. 

It's is better to be thought a fool, than open one's mouth (or a post), and remove all doubt.


----------



## kcowan

Donald specializes in making up his own facts. But he has admitted that any publicity is good publicity so we know why he is running.


----------



## none

carverman said:


> ^^^ very crude effort from the resident CMF troll.
> 
> It's is better to be thought a fool, than open one's mouth (or a post), and remove all doubt.


Did you just call Gibor's mom disgusting? That's over the line Carver. Not cool. i was just telling a joke.


----------



## pwm

I've always found "The Donald" to be intriguing. I can't figure out if:

A). He's so lacking in self awareness that he doesn't realize everyone thinks he's the world's biggest douche bag, or
B). He's completely aware of that fact and is proud of it.


----------



## JordoR

pwm said:


> I've always found "The Donald" to be intriguing. I can't figure out if:
> 
> A). He's so lacking in self awareness that he doesn't realize everyone thinks he's the world's biggest douche bag, or
> B). He's completely aware of that fact and is proud of it.


I think he feeds off the hate he gets, based on what I've seen in his actions/speeches/etc.

Personally I don't think he stands a chance, but I do agree with some parts of his platform.


----------



## Feruk

I don't see why the Republicans are even fielding a candidate. The hardliners that a candidate has to please to win the primaries mean he will never be palatable (appeal wise) in the general election. So really, the only race we'll see is the primaries, and as of today it looks like HillDog has that nailed down.

Until the Republican party becomes more central on social issues, they will have to be content with winning seats in Congress, but never the Presidency.


----------



## donald

He is prob doing it because season 56 or whatever of the apprentice airs(aka washed up celebrities)
I agree with most think,he is a D-bag.....He should not be in this arena at all! leave it to the the political class and people who are serious.


----------



## spirit

https://www.facebook.com/Liberals.U...3967728021064/850764668341365/?type=1&theater


----------



## carverman

donald said:


> He is prob doing it because season 56 or whatever of the apprentice airs(aka washed up celebrities)
> I agree with most think,he is a D-bag.....He should not be in this arena at all! leave it to the the political class and people who are serious.


Watched Jon Stewart show, and he had a field day with the "D", and so are the American newspapers and media. I think at this point he is more popular with the media than
"the Kartrashians", which have been in the spotlight for many months..years it seems. 

The NY Daily News even features his picture on their front page with their artistic impression of clown makeup and a big red bulbous clown nose... LOL!
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...ring-2016-presidential-race-article-1.2259706

and here is most of his "speech"

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/10-outrageous-donald-trump-2016-speech-article-1.2259724

Seriously though, with this publicity, he is either *being very clever or very very stupid* to run for president with his opening barrage of clap trap and his boast to being selected by GOD to be the greatest president of all time? 
Do I see any angel wings growing on him? ..No. Maybe he needs to crawl back into his hole (or Trump Towers Pent house suite and just count his billions and STFU?

Even if he doesn't even get as far as the primaries, his popularity will be increased somewhat for whatever the next reality show he's planning..
Maybe "the Apprentice" -> "Celebrity Apprentice"-> ? "All the "President's men?" will be a hit with the American public that may be sick of the Kartrashians, Kate Gosselin, and Honey Boo Boo and may be ready to watch in their TV media burned out brains, yet another reality show dominating the TV networks...and of course make their own bets as to who..the "D"will tell next ...<name> YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## carverman

As a side note to the "D" and his blatant using of everyone in his path...

He got into some trouble with Neil Young (everybody knows Neil Young of CSN&Young records) and was using NY "Keep on rockin' in the free world" as the Donald's presidential announcement campaign song. 
Neil heard it and called up the Donald and told him "No way man..you did not ask me for permission (and some cash of course) to use my song which is protected by copyright and all rights secured.
Well the "D"..who likes to pick his fights with all sorts of celebrities, did not appreciate NY's concern and there was an argument, but it seems that he decided to stop using NY's song now.

"Keep on rockin' in the free world"

Neat Neil Young guitar riff intro...



> There's colors on the street
> Red, white and blue
> People shufflin' their feet
> People sleepin' in their shoes
> But there's a warnin' sign
> on the road ahead
> There's a lot of people sayin'
> we'd be better off dead
> Don't feel like Satan,
> but I am to them
> So I try to forget it,
> any way I can.
> 
> Keep on rockin' in the free world,
> Keep on rockin' in the free world
> Keep on rockin' in the free world,
> Keep on rockin' in the free world.
> 
> ....


Of course the "Donald" may have had some changes to the lyrics...

There's all these undesirables on the street
Comin' into our shores looking for someone to beat
Rapist, robbers, scammers too
We ain't got the guts to throw them out too
People askin' me for money so they can wallow in riches
But I won't be a Billionaire if I give in to the sona--b**ches
Can't we see there's a warnin' sign up ahead
There's a lot of people sayin' now that
Without my money ,we'd be better off dead
Don't really feel like a God, but I try to be to the Dems'
So I just run for Pres and maybe I'll just FIRE THEM!

Keep on rockin' in my free world,
Keep on talkin' in my free world
Keep on mockin' in the free world,
Keep on walkin' in my free world.
Comb-over and keep on buyin' in my new world.
Comb-over and keep payin' in my new world.......

Guitar solo..the "D" playing an air guitar tossin' his head his comb-over like a shredder

yea!


----------



## Beaver101

^ ROFL on your lyrics ... 

I hope Neil Young takes your advice here ..


> "... But I won't be a Billionaire if I give in to the sona--b**ches"


----------



## lonewolf

Trump is a master of restructuring by eliminating debt through bankruptcy. He does not declare personal bankruptcy just his corporation. His casino was in debt for about a billion leaving his creditors high & dry. Twice he has filed for bankruptcy. I have no respect for someone sitting with a lot of money & has not paid back his creditors.


----------



## carverman

lonewolf said:


> Trump is a master of restructuring by eliminating debt through bankruptcy. He does not declare personal bankruptcy just his corporation. His casino was in debt for about a billion leaving his creditors high & dry. Twice he has filed for bankruptcy. I have no respect for someone sitting with a lot of money & has not paid back his creditors.


Yes, that is true..he knows how to play the game to his advantage, like so many of the American high rollers.. but unlike some end up in prison when they go too far in "robbing Peter to pay Paul".... like Bernie Madoff. 

Trump OTOH, uses his brand name and his cojones to buy and build real estate on leverage..just like the investors did before the 1929 crash,
and when you do that..sooner or later one of his developments fail big time..but the banks and investors rather than take a severe bath/haircut, will go along with his restructuring plans to avoid being wiped out themselves..and it works for him. 

He's a blowhard and because he manages to somehow crawl on top of the heap of financial destruction he has created..he is still around rather than rotting in prison like some of the other scam-investors. I guess if you are still successful in spite of bankruptcies, you can always convince the greedy banks to
invest some more in your schemes. 




> "[The banks] could have simply taken everything he had right then, but they wanted his cooperation," said Lynn LoPucki, a bankruptcy expert and professor at UCLA Law School. "There's that old saying, '*If you owe your banks a little, you're at their mercy. If you owe the banks a lot, the banks are at your mercy.* They saw the best way for him to repay the money was to keep the Donald afloat."





> The Donald struck a deal with the banks to hand over half his ownership, and half of the equity, in the casino in exchange for a lower interest rate and more time to pay off his debt. He sold off his beloved Trump Princess yacht and the Trump Shuttle airplane to make his payments, and his creditors put him on a budget, putting a cap on his personal spending.





> "The first one was a really big hit for him. They had him personally, and he ended up taking substantial losses in that bankruptcy. He also had the humiliation of having some bankers deciding how much money he could spend -- the numbers are just astonishing -- the amount of his monthly budget," LoPucki said.





> John Pottow, a bankruptcy expert and law professor at the University of Michigan, said banks would often agree to lose millions in reorganizations like Trump's to prevent the massive losses they would incur if they foreclosed on the property.


 http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-filed-bankruptcy-times/story?id=13419250


----------



## sags

And there was also Trump University, which was an online fraudulent university. 

Trump didn't have any licencing to operate a "school" and personally profited $10 million of the $40 million that people were scammed out of.

He has sold his name and reputation for projects and then walked away declaring no interest or responsibility when they collapsed.

Trump claims to have a 4 Billion dollar fortune, but Forbes estimates it to between 1 and 2 Billion.

Trump's business philosophy is if you don't first succeed in business..........scam and scam again. 

There is no denying that he was successful at it.

How to have a $5 million dollar fortune............start with $10 million and go into business with Donald Trump.


----------



## sags

I remember years ago there was a guy on the old Donahue show on television.

He showed a wallet full of about 50 different credit cards and said his philosophy was to continue to apply for as many credit cards as he could get, and use them for tiny purchases which he repaid faithfully. The credit card companies would continually increase his credit limits..........and when he was ready to retire he planned to max out all of them and declare bankruptcy.

In real life, although morally corrupt it would be rather easy to plan and accomplish.

I know a guy who declared bankruptcy, leaving a long line of creditors behind him.

He owned nothing personally, but his wife and daughter owned a golf course, Quality Inn and a Tim Horton franchise, which everyone had always presumed he owned.

He even had a BMW roadster tucked away in the garage at the golf course.

For a penniless bankrupt he sure lived the "good life".


----------



## Beaver101

^ The less attention given to the Duck, the faster he can go away and shut down that ugly hotet-tower synonymous with his name, sitting in prime real estate in Toronto.


----------



## carverman

sags said:


> I remember years ago there was a guy on the old Donahue show on television.
> 
> He showed a wallet full of about 50 different credit cards and said his philosophy was to continue to apply for as many credit cards as he could get, and use them for tiny purchases which he repaid faithfully. The credit card companies would continually increase his credit limits..........and when he was ready to retire he planned to max out all of them and declare bankruptcy.
> 
> In real life, although morally corrupt it would be rather easy to plan and accomplish.
> I know a guy who declared bankruptcy, leaving a long line of creditors behind him.
> He owned nothing personally,
> He even had a BMW roadster tucked away in the garage at the golf course.
> 
> For a penniless bankrupt he sure lived the "good life".


That would be considered fraud in the US, and they have new laws now for declaring bankruptcy intentionally against that. Yes you can transfer everything to your wife and act as though you are penniless..as long as you trust that your wife will be with you to the end of your days..and you better be watching your `PEAS and QUEUES' as they say,
in order not to piss her off....tough enough to do for a lifetime...because lets face it... as men..we are "wired differently"..
and the good General can attest to that. :biggrin:


----------



## carverman

Beaver101 said:


> ^ The less attention given to the Duck, the faster he can go away and shut down that ugly hotet-tower synonymous with his name, sitting in prime real estate in Toronto.


He's the focus of attention right now... because of his announcing to run for President.. he is the focus of attention. 

If by* some remote chance* that should ever happen..he could be another "Putin", but on the capitalist side..
vs the "other side'..communist?..no... it's more like the oligarch side.

Right now it's like the game of Euchre...4 suites, the one-eyed jack, the man with the axe and the black queen...and IF you
"play dirty"..you can TRUMP your own partner too. So in the US election coming up..who is going to declare the running mates as TRUMP.
Not Hilary..not the others either..you can be sure that whoever gets on top of the pile may or may not be the eventual winner.
In the US, the popular vote doesn't count..it's the elec-troll college vote...the secret vote arranged during a " state recount" that will determine
who gets in as president.


----------



## Cal

I have got to wonder what his angle is, I mean does the Donald really think he will win, or is he trying to get some leverage on another candidate to owe him a favor for backing out and backing their run. There is an awful lot of $ at play with some of these favors...


----------



## carverman

Cal said:


> I have got to wonder what his angle is, I mean does the Donald really think he will win, or is he trying to get some leverage on another candidate to owe him a favor for backing out and backing their run. There is an awful lot of $ at play with some of these favors...


He's probably the lowest favourable Republican GOP candidate right now..but there has to be a reason for him throwing his hat in the ring.
Jeb Bush and NJ governor Chris Christie may stand a better chance...unless the electoral college vote takes a gamble on him. I can't think they would
have any reason as he is too outspoken..and doesn't always think before he says it out loud.


----------



## donald

If he ever got a elected(never would happen)I would invest so heavy into war related stocks
Could you imagine him in 'peace' talks with other countries over multiple issues lol
'shoot first ask later'


----------



## Plugging Along

Never say never, I think I said that about an Alberta NDP

I have read that a lot people get voted in based on their 'stardom' quality and name recognition. Many people don't do their homework when they vote.


----------



## carverman

donald said:


> If he ever got a elected(never would happen)I would invest so heavy into war related stocks
> Could you imagine him in 'peace' talks with other countries over multiple issues lol
> 'shoot first ask later'


More like "shooting from the hip".and that's only his mouth. If it comes to a faceoff between the Arabs and the US presided over by the "D"....he would fire anyone
in the Military that dared to disagree with him...
...unless of course, there was a lot of money to be made from ME oil..the only commodity he may be interested in in Iraq..since it's too unstable to build Hotels and Casinos there right now, so they could invade again on pretext of "Weapons of Mass Deception"...Iran taking over. 

Right now "OBomber" doesn't want to rock the boat on anything as he has only about 15 months left in his second and last term. 

IMO...I think Jeb Bush, brother of George Dubya and an another son of George H (former pres that dropped the first bombs on Saddam in '91) will be the next Pres.
The US has to posture to the world that they are still the "World Policemen" when it comes to "peace keeping"...or "war mongering" as the case may be.


----------



## carverman

Plugging Along said:


> Never say never, I think I said that about an Alberta NDP
> 
> I have read that a lot people get voted in based on their 'stardom' quality and name recognition. *Many people don't do their homework when they vote.*


Very true. But first 'the D" and others, have to get past the nomination hurdle in the Presidential Primaries coming up next year. Throwing your
hat in the ring to say you are interested in running and being nominated as an official Presidential candidate is two different things entirely.

They first have to get through the 'feeler states" in the primaries which will determine who is a serious contender and who is not, and those that
don't make the first/second ballet can pull out entirely or decide to throw their support behind another candidate who is running with them
in their own party.

But the US is quite different from Canada when it comes to winning elections..there is the popular vote for candidates that the public is influenced over...


> "the right" roughly represents the Republican base, those on "the left" the Democratic base and those in "the middle" independents.


and there is their own "chambers of sober second thought"..the elite (electoral college) which have the final say. They decide for or against a specific candidate when it gets down to one (GOP) and Dem candidates. Of course it helps to be filthy rich too.



> The United States Electoral College is the institution that elects the President and Vice President of the United States every four years. T*he President and Vice President are not elected directly by the voters. Instead, they are elected by "electors" who are chosen by popular vote on a state-by-state basis*.
> Electors are apportioned to each state and the District of Columbia (also known as Washington, D.C.), but not to territorial possessions of the United States.


 So you see P.A; in the US, the 'powers that be'..do not necessarily trust the decisions of the public at large. Instead they have their own agenda and that depends on which candidate they think will be the best for the good of the USA, and not the general public's vote..who can vote any way they want because it's their democratic right to do so. 

In other words..the ELITE (about 10%) run the country (the rest of the 90%) . But there can be wildcards..such as OBAMA, the first black president of the USA.


----------



## GPM

I'd love to see him elected, just for the Colbert Report etc. Haven't had a good laugh since dubya and his fake accent. Would love to see trump go up against Russia and be Putin his place.


----------



## Plugging Along

Carve. I don't know who I have less faith in, the public or the politicians. :stupid:


----------



## carverman

Plugging Along said:


> Carve. I don't know who I have less faith in, the public or the politicians. :stupid:


No different I suppose than our situation here. But here, your vote may count somewhat, but it all depends on how the cards are stacked. Look at what happened
in Alberta when the people were very p*ssed off (finally) with the waste of their resources, their economy in tailspin and wanting to kick out the incumbents and
start out with "something old, something new, something borrowed, something NOT blue" just like a bride on her wedding day, it's all smiles, but as the reality sinks
in over the next four years...those smiling faces will become more dissatisfied..that's it's really the same old same old but with a new label on it.
Look at Ms. Notely already raising corporate taxes and those of the rich....the Donald may have something to say about that.

BTW..did you know that the Brick has TRUMP mattresses "on sale"? You should buy one and get a "millionaire's night's rest on it".,,heh! heh!:biggrin:
http://www.thebrick.com/product/pac...pillow-top-queen-mattress-set/1663692/1652207

Lots of complaints about this Serta made mattress from people that have bought it about having sore backs etc. It's only designed to last as long as 3 years
or until Trump's next bankruptcy. :highly_amused:


----------



## Beaver101

^ Had no idea there is a Trump-the-Dump mattress out there that guarantees to give sore backs ... and made by Serta too ... will keep in mind when looking for a new mattress ... DEFINITELY avoiding that "name" brand and moreso when they give it away!


----------



## carverman

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Had no idea there is a Trump-the-Dump mattress out there that guarantees to give sore backs ... and made by Serta too ... will keep in mind when looking for a new mattress ... DEFINITELY avoiding that "name" brand and moreso when they give it away!


I heard he's written a book that you might be interested in reading...:biggrin:


----------



## sags

It's too bad Elizabeth Warren didn't run for the Democrats.

She has less baggage than Hillary Clinton, and would be a popular candidate.

Clinton is a little worn..........but she still draws huge crowds wherever she goes. 

I think though..........it more because of her husband Bill Clinton, who remains one of the most popular Presidents ever elected.


----------



## carverman

Heard on the news last night...NBC network (that ran the Miss Universe/Miss USA pageant and Celebrity Apprentice)..*.DONALD..you're FIRED!*

So Donald is now without a job..except to mind his networth of billions in real estate that he got through playing the bankruptcy game.


----------



## sags

Trump is running in second place in the polling for the New Hampshire primaries. 

So he is basking in the glory right now, as a "serious" Presidential candidate.

He is tapping into a world of discontent among voters, who are unhappy with immigration, trade deals, and the decline of the American empire.

In Canada, people are turning to the NDP as the "protest vote".

They are once again continuing to lead in all the polls for the next election.

People don't want Harper to get another majority government, and Trudeau started out fine but ended up in the forest looking for squirrels.

That leaves Thomas Mulcair...........who has always been popular, even if the NDP weren't.

A couple more monthly polls with the NDP on top will make it interesting in October.


----------



## carverman

sags said:


> Trump is running in second place in the polling for the New Hampshire primaries.
> 
> So he is basking in the glory right now, as a "serious" Presidential candidate.
> 
> He is tapping into a world of discontent among voters, who are unhappy with immigration, trade deals, and the decline of the American empire.


Maybe so..but he put a lot on the line with his rant about the Mexicans being undesirables..even if they are....he certainly won't get the Mexican/Spanish
ethnic vote...not that matters in the US..its the Electoral college vote that gets the successful candidate in.



> In Canada, people are turning to the NDP as the "protest vote".
> 
> They are once again continuing to lead in all the polls for the next election.
> 
> People don't want Harper to get another majority government, and Trudeau started out fine but ended up in the forest looking for squirrels.


Quebec did that in the last election when Layton was around...I don't think Quebecers are too happy about the NDP as it seems that Gilles Duceppe
has been resurrected to represent their interests for Quebec.



> That leaves Thomas Mulcair...........who has always been popular, even if the NDP weren't.
> 
> A couple more monthly polls with the NDP on top will make it interesting in October.


He wont get far in Ontario and he won't get too far in Quebec in this coming election. At best he may just squeak in with a minority gov't, but the Harperites
are too strong and they will get in with a minority, as the establishment doesn't like the NDP policies.
Look what has happened with Notely announcing the minimum wage going up to $15 by 2018..that's 3 years from now. Bars and restaurants interviewed
have already said that they will have to raise their prices to keep their staff at the same level, even if some of the income for servers are from tips.
Everything will be going up in the next 3 years....


----------



## Beaver101

carverman said:


> Heard on the news last night...NBC network (that ran the Miss Universe/Miss USA pageant and Celebrity Apprentice)..*.DONALD..you're FIRED!*
> 
> So Donald is now without a job..except to mind his networth of billions in real estate that he got through playing the bankruptcy game.


 ... Cuac cuac cuac. El Trumpo Pato se ha disparado! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf

Trump is not running for president. He's engaging in a PR campaign to boost his brand.


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> Trump is not running for president. He's engaging in a PR campaign to boost his brand.


Well maybe..hard to figure him out. So far his laconic bellicose rant has made the free world at least know of his opinions. Lots of people would just prefer he goes
away like a bad nightmare. 

Not sure if the 'firing" by NBC is legitimate...he says he's going to sue NBC and Univision. 




> Trump's reply: a "weak" NBC should prepare to meet him in court.
> 
> We are going to sue them for "tremendous amounts of money".


http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...g-business-relationship-donald-trump-32107097


----------



## carverman

Looks like Macy's is dumping "the Donald" too.. they won't be selling his shirts and ties...and possibly his underwear..which may have been made in Mexico or even China.
http://www.businessinsider.com/macys-cuts-ties-with-donald-trump-report-2015-7

Things are not going so good for "the Donald"..time for maybe some spin doctoring....leave out the "thieves and rapists" and concentrate more 
on the "but some of them are good"
"Donald" I know you can do it...just apologize and move on">


----------



## sags

According to Jeffrey Toobin, CNN's legal analyst........he has read Trump's contract and there is no provision in it to allow Trump's contract to be terminated.

Isn't it ironic that the King of Capitalism is suing his employer for "unjust dismissal"...............LOL..........


----------



## Beaver101

^ According to the BI article/link from carverman's post, it said, 



> ... *Trump said it was his decision to sever ties with Macy's*, saying he was upset that many of his products were made in China. ...


 ... I think the Duck would be his own best employer and employee at the same time - true to his brand "You're Fired!", and "I'm Suing for the Firing!". What a dolt ... President of the US? LOL!


----------



## carverman

sags said:


> According to Jeffrey Toobin, CNN's legal analyst........he has read Trump's contract and there is no provision in it to allow Trump's contract to be terminated.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that the King of Capitalism is suing his employer for "unjust dismissal"...............LOL..........


For billions no doubt..another useless US litigation that will cost millions in legal costs and run for many years .

"Getting things done around here is like mating elephants!!

It's done at high level

Its accomplished by a great deal of screaming and roaring 

And It Takes Two years to Produce results!! "


----------



## kcowan

I think if you slag any group as a bunch of drug dealers and rapists, you are going to see fallout in the political world. Picking on Mexicans was very poor strategy because all the Latinos can relate. Even though my wife and I are anglo-saxon Canucks, we own in Mexico and we know that he is full of sh*t. We are glad to see him suffer.

I wonder how much damage he has done to his brand? I think that this time, he was thinking of winning over republicans and did not consider his brand. An amazingly basic mistake for such a "brand" tycoon. Had he had the good sense to apologize the next day and say he was over zealous, he might have salvaged it. But his ego makes him blind.


----------



## bobsander

That guy is hilarious!!


----------



## bitcointomoneypak

he is cool fella, but i can't imagine him as USA president


----------



## kcowan

Another generalization:

No more black Presidents


----------



## GreenAvenue

bitcointomoneypak said:


> he is cool fella, but i can't imagine him as USA president


There were many Donald Trumps presidents of the U.S.. And prime ministers of Canada.


----------



## sags

Trump is leading the polls by a wide margin, and gains all the headlines every day. He is the main star of the Fox debate tonight.

He is sucking the oxygen out of the room for the other candidates, with his larger than life persona.

It seems the worst thing a politician can be labelled these days is being an "establishment candidate".


----------



## HaroldCrump

Trump is basically courting the bigot vote.

A certain % of the US population (esp. the male population) hold the same views as Trump in their heart-of-hearts.
Views as pertaining to third-world immigrants, women, gender equality, outsourcing of jobs, middle east politics, environment, etc.
This is the hidden bigot population.

Trump is the representation and embodiment of that sub-section of people.

He is saying the things that the bigots always wanted to say, but never could.
He is giving a voice and a face to those people.

No wonder he is so popular.

He is not a serious contender for President.
He will either drop out, sooner or later, or will run as third-party candidate.
If he does win the presidency by some miracle, heaven help the Americans and the whole world.

He is deliberately trying to evoke Ronald Reagan style memories among the American middle class.
But he is nothing like Reagan (other than the white hair and the age).
Or maybe even the B-rate acting skills, anyhow.

In any country, in any epoch, bigots like Trump will always have a certain degree of popularity because they give a voice & face to the hidden bigots.


----------



## none

HaroldCrump said:


> Trump is basically courting the bigot vote.
> 
> In any country, in any epoch, bigots like Trump will always have a certain degree of popularity because they give a voice & face to the hidden bigots.


It works for the conservatives up here....


----------



## HaroldCrump

none said:


> It works for the conservatives up here....


Not at all, if by "conservative" you mean the federal CPC.
In almost every aspect, they have done exactly what the Trump dumps on.

CPC has increased immigration, held steadfast on the TFW program, come out very strongly against Russia, outsourced jobs and energy resources to China, Malaysia and other countries Trump hates, and many other things.
You may agree or disagree with what the CPC govt did, but it is not what Trump advocates.


----------



## Beaver101

I wonder if the Duck only wear made-in-USA toupees? :biggrin:


----------



## GPM

Bigots/Racists. That's pretty much the whole USA it seems now days. Unfortunate. "Give us your poor huddled masses. We'll throw them in the street and &%#^ on. That's what the Statue of Bigotry says..."
Lou Reed.


----------



## GPM

HaroldCrump said:


> Not at all, if by "conservative" you mean the federal CPC.
> In almost every aspect, they have done exactly what the Trump dumps on.
> 
> CPC has increased immigration, held steadfast on the TFW program, come out very strongly against Russia, outsourced jobs and energy resources to China, Malaysia and other countries Trump hates, and many other things.
> You may agree or disagree with what the CPC govt did, but it is not what Trump advocates.


Not going to argue politics with someone who I'm pretty sure knows way more about it than me. I'm pretty apolitical, but vote in my best interest. I've voted for all but reform. However, as far as TWF, I had one. He's not helping. 6 years to get landed immigrancy for people who will actually work. Up from 4 last year which was reasonable. We aren't kicking out the welfare people here guys, but good workers.


----------



## HaroldCrump

HaroldCrump said:


> Trump is basically courting the bigot vote.


Here is a recent example of what I meant by bigot vote.
*Recent clip from a campaign stop *where not only does he agree Obama is 1/ a Muslim, 2/ not American born, but 3/ Muslims are a problem in general.

I am sure he gave the audience exactly what they wanted to hear.
This is the type of people he is pandering too.

He is going to bring out the entire bigot vote in the US.
The question is - how big is that vote?
Not just the Islamophobes, but the xenophobes, misogynists, homophobes, etc.


----------



## jargey3000

coulda used him in calgary last night! whatta snooze-fest!
"Don't be a chump, vote for Trump!"


----------



## mauricecowell

Im not sure about Donald Trump. But from the most recent polls, he always gets the highest percentage. Well then, goodluck America.


----------



## sags

The interesting thing about Trump, is that he mixes in the odd good ideas, with all the crazy stuff.

He isn't the only one on the Republican stage with some wonky ideas though.

Carson wants to eliminate progressive taxes, which he calls "socialist" and introduce "tithing" of 10%........which would create a deficit of 70% of the US budget.

A few of the candidates want to round up 11,000,000 illegal immigrants and ship them out. Build a Berlin Wall at the Mexican border ?

Carly Fiorina, who said.........."I want to link Iran and Planned Parenthood"..............say what ?

The Republican Party has been taken over by the weirdos...........


----------



## HaroldCrump

Trump driven bigotry is reaching fever pitch.

*Four in 10 Americans want wall on Canadian border*

The following views epitomize the ignorance and bigotry of the bigot vote bank:

_Jake Crosan, 73, a retired truck driver from Pigeon Forge, Tennessee, is someone who does favour a wall along the Canadian border, if one is built along the southern border.
"If you cut off one, they’re going to come in the other way," said Crosan, a Trump supporter.
"It’s desolate up there in some places on the Canadian border and they’ve gotta do something up there to stop them from coming in."_

Based on current polls, Trump is leading the GOP nomination by a wide margin.
It is likely he will be the GOP candidate.

On the other side of the fence, Mrs. Whitewater's campaign will probably crash and burn as further details of her security violations emerge.
Or, given the massive conflict of interest, she might choose to withdraw to retain a modicum of self-respect.

So, it could be Trump vs. Biden in 2016.
If the bigot vote comes out in full force, I believe we are looking at "President Trump" come Nov. 2016.


----------



## indexxx

I kind of like Trump on some levels- as a businessman, as entertainment, and I get the feeling he's a pretty decent guy beneath the bluster; however there is no way he has the decorum and true leadership qualities to be POTUS. He's more of a loudmouth bully than a leader; to me he does not inspire confidence or a willingness to do one's utmost at his behest, which is what real leadership is about. He's all ego- the LAST thing great a leader should be. 

Love him or hate him, Obama is a pretty inspiring guy.


----------



## andrewf

I dunno, he does a pretty convincing impression of someone with narcissitic personality disorder.


----------



## indexxx

BTW I saw this on Facebook a while back- hilarious

http://theweek.com/speedreads/573539/woman-finds-donald-trumps-face-tub-butter


----------



## kcowan

andrewf said:


> I dunno, he does a pretty convincing impression of someone with narcissitic personality disorder.


+1 Like a schoolyard bully in high school. When someone questions one of his statements, he responds with a personal attack. WWIII here we come.


----------



## HaroldCrump

andrewf said:


> I dunno, he does a pretty convincing impression of someone with narcissitic personality disorder.


Speaking of narcissistic personality disorder...


----------



## HaroldCrump

Continued from the thoughts posted under *healthcare stocks thread here*.

Trump announced *details of his tax plan *last night.
This tax plan will go over real easy like Tennessee whiskey with the Pigeon Forge crowd.
It is a simple, vote winning tax plan.
vs. Mrs. Whitewater's complicated regulations that the vast majority of Americans can't understand and don't care to understand.

Unless the "old stock" GOP insiders somehow sour against Trump, I don't see how they can nominate anyone else.


----------



## fatcat

HaroldCrump said:


> Continued from the thoughts posted under *healthcare stocks thread here*.
> 
> Trump announced *details of his tax plan *last night.
> This tax plan will go over real easy like Tennessee whiskey with the Pigeon Forge crowd.
> It is a simple, vote winning tax plan.
> vs. Mrs. Whitewater's complicated regulations that the vast majority of Americans can't understand and don't care to understand.
> 
> Unless the "old stock" GOP insiders somehow sour against Trump, I don't see how they can nominate anyone else.


i could not disagree more harold

we have not hit the primaries where money, organization and the ground game come in to play

trump has no real organization to speak of (he technically has an organization but that is a long way from say something like hilary has which is a deep bench and an array of connections among her faithful that is also wide and deep, trump has nothing like this) his "backers" are right out of the tea party mold, these are people that have a lot of anger but not much political skill

i think that the prospect of a trump candidacy scares the gop to death, it would fracture the party and he would not get the kind of all-in support that is needed ... there really is not gop candidate that will get this actually, maybe jeb bush who i think is stil the front runner

under any kind of political microscope this guy looks like a rube and a clown and this will be all the more evident when he goes up against hilary

i think he will be finished in the march primaries

for the record i am not a hilary fan and the prospect of another clinton-bush election makes me ill


----------



## humble_pie

kcowan said:


> ... WWIII here we come.



yes, it's enough to make one ask oneself why we bother to go to the expense of a federal election in canada (ok i know the law requires one.)

but a president like trump will be so (fill in the word) that we could have made do with recycled Harper. Recycled anything, really.


----------



## humble_pie

fatcat said:


> i could not disagree more harold
> 
> we have not hit the primaries where money, organization and the ground game come in to play
> 
> trump has no real organization to speak of (he technically has an organization but that is a long way from say something like hilary has which is a deep bench and an array of connections among her faithful that is also wide and deep, trump has nothing like this) his "backers" are right out of the tea party mold, these are people that have a lot of anger but not much political skill
> 
> i think that the prospect of a trump candidacy scares the gop to death, it would fracture the party and he would not get the kind of all-in support that is needed ... there really is not gop candidate that will get this actually, maybe jeb bush who i think is stil the front runner
> 
> under any kind of political microscope this guy looks like a rube and a clown and this will be all the more evident when he goes up against hilary
> 
> i think he will be finished in the march primaries
> 
> for the record i am not a hilary fan and the prospect of another clinton-bush election makes me ill




i hope all this comes to pass


----------



## fatcat

humble_pie said:


> i hope all this comes to pass


me too, though i hope he isn't replaced by jeb bush


----------



## dogcom

I like his idea of letting Assad and Russia go at ISIS. Of course this is not good for the elites who want the pipeline through Syria.


----------



## HaroldCrump

humble_pie said:


> i hope all this comes to pass





fatcat said:


> i could not disagree more harold
> we have not hit the primaries where money, organization and the ground game come in to play
> trump has no real organization to speak of (he technically has an organization but that is a long way from say something like hilary has which is a deep bench and an array of connections among her faithful that is also wide and deep, trump has nothing like this) his "backers" are right out of the tea party mold, these are people that have a lot of anger but not much political skill


Just to be clear, I am neither a Trump fan nor endorsing him in any way - quite the opposite in fact.
I have always said the guy is a clown and it is risible that he is being taken seriously down in the US.

*See my post from 2 months ago on this thread*.

I am saying that the US is unpredictable these days.
In the absence of a real GOP contender, they could end up nominating Trump.

And in Nov 2016, if it boils down to Hillary vs. Trump, you never know what might happen.
Hillary is deeply unpopular outside of some core democratic vote banks.
If voter turnout is anything like 2008, the Joe Plumbers and the Pigeon Forge truck drivers might vote Trump.

I believe the Democratic Party needs to seriously start looking into a Plan B candidate.
They either need to coax Joe Biden to run, or find a way to make Bernie Sanders more palatable to middle America.
O'Malley, Webb & Chaffey are pretty much non entities.

I know it is early days.

I agree with you that Trump's popularity could fizzle out - his ratings have already started to taper off after the initial post first GOP debate euphoria.
I said in the post linked above that he is quite likely he will drop out on his own.
I certainly hope so.

And I also agree with you that I hope Jeb Bush is not the one taking his place.


----------



## humble_pie

saw a video this am that shows karl Icahn explaining why he's supporting donald trump

icahn said that all this stuff about corruption on wall street colluding with washington is for real

he said that lots of US corporations, if they aren't allowed to repatriate their offshore billions without taxes, those corporations are going to walk out of the US & locate themselves in countries like ireland

he said the bond market with sky-high bond prices is a lie

he said that lots of ETFs hold nothing, they just hold proxies & american investors are being flamboozled


----------



## HaroldCrump

ICahn has indicated he is willing to accept the position of Secretary of the Treasury (i.e. Jack Lew's job) under a Trump administration.

Trump solution to the offshore cash hoards by American corporations like APPL, MSFT, SBUX etc. is a one time 10% repatriation tax, instead of the current 35%.
It's in his tax plan, along with a general reduction in corporate taxes.

If Trump is elected and puts his tax plan into effect, it will significantly neutralize Canada's corporate tax advantages.


----------



## fatcat

the opposition to trump by the people who really move the republican party is broad and deep, he is not one of their boys
it is about a 10% possibility that he gets nominated ... i personally think he will get creamed on march 1

on the dems, i agree about hc, i am one of many who do not like her but i disagree about bernie sanders, there is no fancy suit that you could put him in that would get him into the ball, none

so we default to biden, who i would be happy to see in the white house, but he appears to be leaning away

as much as you and i and others may not like hc, she is the opposite of trump with broad and deep support where it counts, among the people who move the party and bc is a force to be reckoned with, when he gets ahold of your arm and starts talking you get out yer checkbook

it will be hc i am afraid, she will turn out women and minorities and environmentalists and the younger folks and that might be enough

it is early but it's also late, since money and organizations really need to start building 6-9 months ago and even longer


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> It's in his tax plan, along with a general reduction in corporate taxes.
> 
> .


Not only reduction


> Trump wants to eliminate taxes on corporations


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_presidential_campaign,_2016#Political_positions

I definetely like his proposed tax cuts


----------



## HaroldCrump

fatcat said:


> i disagree about bernie sanders, there is no fancy suit that you could put him in that would get him into the ball, none


fatcat, you are not going to like this:

*Bernie Sanders raises almost as much money as Hillary Clinton*

If we are going to have a Democrat white house, I personally like Bernie Sanders far more than Mrs. Whitewater.
The latter is corrupt, entrenched, crusty - the less said the better.

But a President Sanders will pretty much ensure complete and total lockdown of US legislature - the GOP will not approve any of his spending plans, esp. the entitlement system upgrades.

Regarding Trump, latest mainstream media is calling for his campaign to end during Iowa, if not before.
Let's see how this plays out...


----------



## GoldStone

Pure gold:


----------



## HaroldCrump

This guy is hilarious.
The # of retweets & favorites says a lot about contemporary American society, too


----------



## none

HaroldCrump said:


> This guy is hilarious.
> The # of retweets & favorites says a lot about contemporary American society, too


Not at all. America is huge - I would estimate they have the same proportion of idiots and morons as Canada does.

I was blown away by the quality of Clinton and Sanders (and one other guy) at the Democratic debate. It made Canadian politicians (and canada) look so amazingly trivial.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Come on, the democratic debate was pathetic...I am very disappointed with Sanders.
He basically made a play for Clinton's running mate.
He made it so obvious...
That was not a debate to determine Democratic nominee...it was a Clinton drool fest, and a job interview for her running mate.

The GOP debate is at least lively and entertaining...


----------



## none

HaroldCrump said:


> Come on, the democratic debate was pathetic...I am very disappointed with Sanders.
> He basically made a play for Clinton's running mate.
> He made it so obvious...
> That was not a debate to determine Democratic nominee...it was a Clinton drool fest, and a job interview for her running mate.
> 
> The GOP debate is at least lively and entertaining...


Serious discussion isn't supposed to be beer and popcorn entertaining. It's supposed to be interested and it as. 

I totally feel the Bern. If I was American I would give $$$ to his campaign. I still might - but I'll wait until the main election.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Biden has just announced that he is not going to run for the Democratic nomination.

IMHO, this is a *huge* loss for the US (and the rest of the world).

Biden was one last hope left of having a sensible, balanced, pragmatic individual as the President of the US.

With Biden gone, the choice is between a socialist lunatic and an entrenched, corrupt, career politician to challenge The Trump


----------



## gibor365

> With Biden gone, the choice is between a socialist lunatic and an entrenched, corrupt, career politician to challenge The Trump


 So looks like now more chances that Trump becomes POTUS?! With Trump there and Trudeau here it would be TT North American "circus"


----------



## HaroldCrump

*Woman caught reading a book at a Trump rally says she "lost interest"*.


----------



## peterk

none said:


> I was blown away by the quality of Clinton and Sanders (and one other guy) at the Democratic debate.


Oh come on now. That has got to be a joke... The democratic party has very quickly come to stand for nothing but minority issues and social justice, and given away economic control of the country (and world) to the elites. They are no longer a sane group of people.

In any sane, rational period of history Clinton would be in jail, and Sanders would be a washed up used car salesman trying to charge your grandma 20% interest with 0 down and the odometer rolled back. Just look at the guy...

The republican debate was refreshing. Clearly trump's no nonsense attitude is also emboldening other republican candidates to speak their minds more freely without fear, as they wouldn't have without him. Their complete slaying of the moderators and of how the democratic-globalist media complex does nothing but attack and denigrate conservatives was unique, something unseen in Western politics in a long time.

The laughable rise of Carson, one of the weakest candidates, is hilariously transparent. The ruling elite are getting very concerned about Trump now, it seems, so they pump up unlikely candidates like Rubio and Fiorina only to have them crash and burn at just the right time to consolidate the votes towards who they really want, Rubio or Bush, hopefully pushing Trump out. That is the plan anyways, it might not work.

If Trump gets the nomination 2016 is going to be an exciting year, where the mainstream media jumps the shark and are exposed for who they truly are. There will be an all-out war against Trump where the media desperately breaks out it's biggest guns as the globalists become properly afraid that they are about to lose their iron tight grip on America.

Interesting times.

Trump 2016! Woo!


----------



## andrewf

So, of the two parties, you think the Democrats are exhibiting more unreasonableness than the Republicans? How did Trump describe his foreign policy position again? "There are good countries. There are bad countries. America is a good country and should support other good counties." He's a real Kissinger..

And your criticism for Sanders is based on the fact that he's old and has crazy hair, while supporting Trump and whatever is it that's on his head?


----------



## indexxx

peterk said:


> Trump 2016! Woo!


I weep for humanity...


----------



## Eder

I think Trump would surround himself with smart people to help do the job of president, much like he does business. I don't like Hillary and her corrupt ways, but unfortunately for Americans she wins by default.


----------



## andrewf

So, if Trump is not going to govern in a way consistent with the vacuous way he is campaigning (because he will surround himself with grown-up advisors), why should anyone vote for him vs some other candidate?


----------



## sags

The nut case right wing of the Republican Party is prevailing. Hillary Clinton is already picking out new drapes for the White House.


----------



## peterk

indexxx said:


> I weep for humanity...


You need only weep for progressives and globalists. The rest of us will hum along just fine, likely better.


----------



## peterk

andrewf said:


> So, of the two parties, you think the Democrats are exhibiting more unreasonableness than the Republicans? How did Trump describe his foreign policy position again? "There are good countries. There are bad countries. America is a good country and should support other good counties." He's a real Kissinger..
> 
> And your criticism for Sanders is based on the fact that he's old and has crazy hair, while supporting Trump and whatever is it that's on his head?


I never used the words reasonable or unreasonable, but since you did, yes I think the democrats are unreasonable, bordering on lunacy.

It is far too easy to criticize Sanders on his communist policies, that's boring and been done to death. I might as well comment on his appearance. Canada can have a leader win with good looks, why shouldn't the US have a leader lose with bad looks? Sanders looks like an untrustworthy used car salesman, Hillary look somewhere between bat-**** insane and a cold-blooded psychopath. Trump looks like a fierce angry man who could burst a blood vessel any second because he's so pissed off. Based on that alone I know who I'd pick, their policies is just icing on the cake to make an easy decision.

If you think that a large portion of voters in 2015 cannot be swayed by a few platitudes and a charming smile, I think you drastically overestimating the electorate. 

My evidence is Jack Layton and Justin Trudeau, both rapidly rising to power with very good looks but very little substance in their words, and Tim Hudak, an overall decent candidate, but with the unshakable look of an unctuous trickster. That lost him Ontario to Dalton McGuinty, quite possibly the easiest politician to beat in the entire world back in 2011.

You can call this part of the political process juvenile or not worthy of a discussion, but that is naive. It's a huge factor in who wins or loses elections, always has been, but particularly in this day and age.


----------



## andrewf

Wow, with your political analysis skills, you should be on Fox News.

So when conservatives win elections, it is because of their superior policy positions and strong moral fibre. When centrists or liberals win, it is because they are pretty to look at. Right. I wonder if you actually listen to yourself.


----------



## peterk

Wow, Wow! So much Wow! You can continue to ignore the reality that is staring you in the face and belittle me all you like if you make you feel better. Doesn't bother me 

I am not saying that making a shallow superficial vote based on appearances is a good thing, obviously it isn't and is one of the primary drivers for the rot of our society. But it happens, everyone does it, some more than others, and one should acknowledge that it exists so that you try and push yourself past it as an intelligent voter.

What I AM saying, is that in general, left-leaning voters put a lot more credence in the shallow looks of their leaders than the right-leaning voters do (who still do somewhat). I think that is going to hurt the democrats this election, because Clinton and Sanders both look and act like train wrecks.



> So when conservatives win elections, it is because of their superior policy positions and strong moral fibre


Well I actually never said that either (thanks for making things up that I said, yet again). I provided a pretty clear example of conservatives LOSING because of their shitty appearances. Of course a conservative person could potentially win due to their good looks and charismatic smile, too, there just hasn't been such a candidate put forth in Canada or the US for quite a long time from a conservative party.

Feel free to provide some interesting discussion or evidence to the contrary. Or just continue with quips telling me to "go listen to myself" or "watch fox news" some more, whatever it is you need to do to reassure yourself that I am idiot.  Personally I'd suggest a mindset of "what was I expecting by reading a Donald Trump thread?" to make yourself feel better :rolleyes2:


----------



## sags

Hillary Clinton looked pretty calm, cool and collected during 11 hours at the Congressional hearing on Benghazi.

She was in the chair for over 8 hours answering direct questions from Republicans trying to trip her up and embarrass her and the Democrats.

By all accounts, she performed extraordinarily well.

Donald Trump and Ben Carson complained about debates longer than 2 hours, and have many participants answering questions from panels.

Imagine either of them answering direct questions on their "crazy as a loon policies" for 11 hours, posed by an unfriendly panel.


----------



## indexxx

peterk said:


> What I AM saying, is that in general, left-leaning voters put a lot more credence in the shallow looks of their leaders than the right-leaning voters do (who still do somewhat). I think that is going to hurt the democrats this election, because Clinton and Sanders both look and act like train wrecks.


"Sarah Palin".


----------



## bgc_fan

indexxx said:


> "Sarah Palin".


I would add Jean Chretien. We know how that turned out when the campaign took that direction, I.e. Is this the face of a leader?


----------



## HaroldCrump

The other thread got locked...anyhow, it seems Trump may have handed the presidency to Mrs. Whitewater on a platter.
The Clinton campaign team has probably already popped the champagne.
Welcome to The Clinton Years 2.0


----------



## dogcom

The republican party is still talking about Jeb Bush being able to win even though he is dead last. For sure Clinton and Bush make the most sense for pushing the PPT, trying to start a war with Russia, make the 1 percent richer, try to quietly support ISIS and carry on with the business of war as usual to support the dollar.


----------



## sags

Things did go pretty well under Bill Clinton though.

Maybe he will sign on as the Vice President. A lot of Democrats would be very happy with that combination in the White House.


----------



## dogcom

This is true Sags they ran a few surpluses under Bill Clinton. The bad thing he did I believe in 1995 was the everyone should own a home whether they can afford to or not thing. This idea was the seeds of the housing crisis that took place later on in 2008. 

Also remember watching Rush Limbough during the Clinton administration saying every bad thing about it. He also had a count of how many days were left in Clinton's presidency on the show. He thought republicans was the only way to go and then they got Bush and look at the deficits Bush ran when he was in office.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Clinton was the one that repealed the Glass-Steagall Act under lobbying by Citigroup/Travelers.

I am anything but a fan of the Bush clan, however, to be fair, the seeds for 9/11 & its aftermath were laid well before Bush came into office.

The Iraq invasion is, of course, definitively Bush's burden to bear for all eternity.


----------



## dogcom

Wasn't the seeds of 911 the result of Bush senior fooling Saddam Hussein into invading Kuwait and then occupying the middle east to throw him out. At that time the Soviet union was about to collapse so the US needed another threat to keep up its war machine.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Maybe that too, but IMHO, it was primarily the Afghan war.
This is where the US "created" the Mujahideen to fight the Soviets.
They armed OBL & his radical Wahabbis to fight in Afghanistan.
That is how AQ was created.


----------



## fatcat

dogcom said:


> The republican party is still talking about Jeb Bush being able to win even though he is dead last. For sure Clinton and Bush make the most sense for pushing the PPT, trying to start a war with Russia, make the 1 percent richer, try to quietly support ISIS and carry on with the business of war as usual to support the dollar.


i'm no expert on the republican "establishment" but i'm pretty sure that the old-line party brokers and kingmakers want bush over rubio and cruz and fiorina and christie
he has a pedigree, he is known and he is predictable and "controllable"

trump just does not have the extensive ground game or experienced party machinery behind him
i think he will fade on super tuesday 

which is too bad because the thought of another clinton-bush presidential contest makes me ill


----------



## dogcom

It also might make you dead as I am sure Bush would love to go to war with everyone he can.


----------



## Ottawa Realtor

Since Trump decided to run for as Republican candidate I have watched CNN a lot more. It actually helped me cut back off Maury and Judge Judy quite a bit. I can hardly wait for his next comment and for his apologists to explain what he really meant. He may have enough fascist votes to get the nomination but that won't help him when he gets up against Hillary. He promises everything without explaining anything. He's going to tell China off....sure, Donald. The late night shows are hoping he does get elected as there will be a never ending source of humour. For myself I will wait for that so I can buy up US $ when they take a dive and then sell them off when he gets impeached and replaced by the VP. Hope it's not Sarah P. 
He will get no votes from Hispanics, blacks, muslims, jews or any white person with a brain. Having watched Hillary carry herself during the hearings on the Libya consulate hearings and hearing the Donald speak at his rallies there's no comparison. Her command of the language, knowledge and political experience so far surpasses what he will never hope to accomplish. That will never convince the right wing fascists who will support anybody that embodies their racist beliefs.


----------



## andrewf

It will be interesting to see if the rest of the pack starts to fall away and a 'not Trump' candidate can come back to challenge him. It is getting to be crunch time in the primary process--usually the candidate with a poll lead at this time becomes the nominee. Cruz seems to be angling to be Trump's running mate. Maybe Rubio will be the person to challenge Trump?


----------



## fatcat

we are three months away from super tuesday and the establishment is already devising plans to find ways to defeat trump


> Republican officials and leading figures in the party’s establishment are preparing for the possibility of a brokered convention as businessman Donald Trump continues to sit atop the polls in the GOP presidential race.
> 
> 
> More than 20 of them convened Monday near the Capitol for a dinner held by Republican National Committee Chairman Reince Priebus, and the prospect of Trump nearing next year’s nominating convention in Cleveland with a significant number of delegates dominated the discussion, according to five people familiar with the meeting.
> 
> 
> Weighing in on that scenario as Priebus and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) listened, several longtime Republican power brokers argued that if the controversial billionaire storms through the primaries, the party’s establishment must lay the groundwork for a floor fight in which the GOP’s mainstream wing could coalesce around an alternative, the people said.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...2574bc-9f73-11e5-8728-1af6af208198_story.html


we are seeing a classic split between the rank-and-file republican voter and the top party machinery ... a very explosive and interesting scenario

trump will have to garner a commanding delegate lead going into the primary or he may well get derailed ... the rank and file must hold him so high on their shoulders that the party mandarins cannot cause him to tumble and that is a tall order ... i don't see him surviving the process


----------



## sags

Ottawa Realtor said:


> Since Trump decided to run for as Republican candidate I have watched CNN a lot more. It actually helped me cut back off Maury and Judge Judy quite a bit. I can hardly wait for his next comment and for his apologists to explain what he really meant. He may have enough fascist votes to get the nomination but that won't help him when he gets up against Hillary. He promises everything without explaining anything. He's going to tell China off....sure, Donald. The late night shows are hoping he does get elected as there will be a never ending source of humour. For myself I will wait for that so I can buy up US $ when they take a dive and then sell them off when he gets impeached and replaced by the VP. Hope it's not Sarah P.
> He will get no votes from Hispanics, blacks, muslims, jews or any white person with a brain. Having watched Hillary carry herself during the hearings on the Libya consulate hearings and hearing the Donald speak at his rallies there's no comparison. Her command of the language, knowledge and political experience so far surpasses what he will never hope to accomplish. That will never convince the right wing fascists who will support anybody that embodies their racist beliefs.


Excellent post, and I have been thinking maybe the idea of Trump doing outrageous things to destroy the Republicans really is part of a plan. 

The time line was that Trump and Bill Clinton had a nice talk and shortly after Trump announced his candidacy.

The Clintons and Trumps are very good friends, and Trump did use to be a Democrat.......before he was a Republican..........before he was a Democrat.

Trump has been attacking fellow Republicans a lot more fiercely than he has Hillary Clinton.

Who knows what goes on behind the scenes, and a "wink and a nod" are impossible to prove.


----------



## Ottawa Realtor

sags said:


> Excellent post, and I have been thinking maybe the idea of Trump doing outrageous things to destroy the Republicans really is part of a plan.
> 
> The time line was that Trump and Bill Clinton had a nice talk and shortly after Trump announced his candidacy.
> 
> The Clintons and Trumps are very good friends, and Trump did use to be a Democrat.......before he was a Republican..........before he was a Democrat.
> 
> Trump has been attacking fellow Republicans a lot more fiercely than he has Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Who knows what goes on behind the scenes, and a "wink and a nod" are impossible to prove.


None of it makes sense to me....


----------



## Ottawa Realtor

It's not surprising that the latest poll shows that Trump is popular with people that don't have higher education...and less likely to actually vote.


sags said:


> Excellent post, and I have been thinking maybe the idea of Trump doing outrageous things to destroy the Republicans really is part of a plan.
> 
> The time line was that Trump and Bill Clinton had a nice talk and shortly after Trump announced his candidacy.
> 
> The Clintons and Trumps are very good friends, and Trump did use to be a Democrat.......before he was a Republican..........before he was a Democrat.
> 
> Trump has been attacking fellow Republicans a lot more fiercely than he has Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Who knows what goes on behind the scenes, and a "wink and a nod" are impossible to prove.


----------



## fraser

It makes me so thankful to live in Canada. So many reasons. Trump is but one.


----------



## fatcat

Donald Trump Campaign Lags in Mobilizing Iowa Caucus Voters

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/20/u...151221&nl=morning-briefing&nlid=62810942&_r=0



> A successful ground game is crucial in Iowa because of the state’scomplicated method of caucus voting, but the Trump campaign has lagged in reaching some of its own benchmarks.


this is where the game of politics must move the board out onto the street

all of the money and smoked-up back rooms cannot compensate for a poor ground game

you need enthusiastic, motivated people to turn out other people to vote

i think this is where trump will have trouble particularly if he keeps calling an ex-first lady, senator and secretary of state a liar


----------



## HaroldCrump

fatcat said:


> he keeps calling an ex-first lady, senator and secretary of state a liar


He is gambling with a contrarian approach.
He knows that running a regular, nice-guy campaign, he has no hope of winning the GOP nomination, let alone win the presidency.

At this point, Mrs. Clinton is unbeatable.

He figures the only way anyone has even an iota of a chance is by running a radically different campaign.

He has nothing to lose...what's he gonna lose...he is not a career politician like Jeb Bush, Christie, etc.
He owns his business empire, his wealth is not in a publicly traded stock like HP, and he has more than enough wealth to live out the rest of his life in extreme luxury.

The only way anyone can make any headway in this campaign is by running an unconventional, radically different campaign.

So he is not appealing to the religious right (Ben Carson), not appealing to the Wall St. or business community, not appealing to any other major, traditional vote bank.
He is appealing to everyone that do not fit into any of these pigeon hole definitions of "republican supporters" in the United States...

In other words, _the mass of men leading lives of quiet desperation_.


----------



## fatcat

HaroldCrump said:


> He is gambling with a contrarian approach.
> He knows that running a regular, nice-guy campaign, he has no hope of winning the GOP nomination, let alone win the presidency.
> 
> At this point, Mrs. Clinton is unbeatable.
> 
> He figures the only way anyone has even an iota of a chance is by running a radically different campaign.
> 
> He has nothing to lose...what's he gonna lose...he is not a career politician like Jeb Bush, Christie, etc.
> He owns his business empire, his wealth is not in a publicly traded stock like HP, and he has more than enough wealth to live out the rest of his life in extreme luxury.
> 
> The only way anyone can make any headway in this campaign is by running an unconventional, radically different campaign.
> 
> So he is not appealing to the religious right (Ben Carson), not appealing to the Wall St. or business community, not appealing to any other major, traditional vote bank.
> He is appealing to everyone that do not fit into any of these pigeon hole definitions of "republican supporters" in the United States...
> 
> In other words, _the mass of men leading lives of quiet desperation_.


right harold, i get his tactic but i don't think that calling hilary clinton a liar will pay

his base (whatever the hell that might mean) already hates the clintons, they will eat it up but i have seen the american political center do very smart things over the years and they are a group that does not want to hear a president use that kind of intemperate language

it implies a lack of self-control and that will freak out any american voter regardless of orientati
and yes, i am putting it in a different category from all the other loony stuff he says

ps. for the record, i think both clinton's lie through their teeth by instinct so i may be wrong but i do think it will be taken as just too uncontrolled, it can be implied by a presidential candidate but not said


----------



## GoldStone

Karl Rove:

*Trump Is the Democrats’ Dream Nominee*

=======================

His antics—calling his GOP competitors “losers” and “clowns,” insulting Sen. John McCain for having been captured in Vietnam, mocking a reporter with a disability, crudely attacking Fox News’s Megyn Kelly—have made it difficult for him to grow his base. Almost as many Republicans (26%) told Quinnipiac that they will “definitely not support” him in the primaries as said they back him (27%).

The picture for the general election is even bleaker. The Donald’s favorability rating in the Quinnipiac survey was the worst of the 12 Democratic and Republican candidates tested: 35% favorable to 57% unfavorable. That was lower even than Mrs. Clinton’s 44% to 51%. Dig into the demographic breakdowns and Mr. Trump’s numbers look abysmal. Sixty percent of independents dislike him, along with 69% of voters aged 18-34, 84% of Latinos and 87% of blacks.

He and Mrs. Clinton were the only two of six candidates to be upside down on Quinnipiac’s question about honesty. The pair were nearly tied: 35% found the real estate mogul trustworthy and 59% did not; 36% trusted the former secretary of state and 60% didn’t. A Nov. 22 Fox News poll showed similar results. Mr. Trump was seen as honest and trustworthy by 41% of voters, and not by 55%. Mrs. Clinton’s numbers were marginally worse, at 38% honest, and 58% not.

But Mrs. Clinton beat Mr. Trump in the Quinnipiac poll on three important characteristics: By 67% to 32%, voters thought she has “the right kind of experience to be president.” His numbers were almost the reverse: 34% to 63%.

When Quinnipiac asked whether each candidate “cares about the needs and problems of people like you,” 46% said Mrs. Clinton does, and 51% said she doesn’t. If that sounds bad, take a look at Mr. Trump’s figures: 36% said he cares about people like them, and 59% said he doesn’t. Among Hispanics his numbers were 14% to 83%, and among blacks 9% to 88%.

When asked if each candidate “shares your values,” 42% of voters said Mrs. Clinton does, and 55% that she doesn’t. This might be problematic for the likely Democratic nominee, depending on who winds up as her Republican opponent. But, again, Mr. Trump’s numbers were worse. Only 35% said he shares their values, and 61% said he doesn’t.

All these numbers combine to make Mr. Trump the weakest Republican tested by Quinnipiac in head-to-head matchups against Mrs. Clinton, to whom he loses 41% to 47%. Among young voters, he loses by 20 points, 32% to 52%. He receives only 13% of Hispanic votes—less than half of what Mitt Romney did in 2012—to Mrs. Clinton’s 76%.

The Donald doesn’t compensate by beating Mr. Romney’s nearly 20-point margin among whites: He leads Mrs. Clinton among whites by only 12 points, 50% to 38%. So although Mr. Trump’s antics may not drive away his current supporters, they make him unlikely to win the White House.

...

Donald Trump would be the dream opponent for the Democratic Party. We’ll see in the next four months whether that matters to Republicans.

=======================


----------



## sags

All the comments from the Republican candidates will providing general election fodder for the Democrats to use in television/radio ads.

On the other hand, the Democrats are very conscious of what they say in the debates, knowing it would be used later by Republicans in their advertising.

The Democrats are very polite, even in their differences. More than anything else, they want to continue to maintain another 8 years of power in the White House.

It is early days though, and past history shows that front runners early in primaries usually don't end up the winners at the end.

Any of the Republicans could end up the nominee.

Except for Ben Carson. He is the most befuddled neurosurgeon anyone could imagine. I think there is something wrong with his mind.


----------

